# Text cut off in table



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Can someone take a look here and tell me why my text is being cut off? I'm using 1024x768 and the word BEST is cut off to BES. When I make the window smaller the word Knowledge is cut off. Not sure why. Thanks.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

The problem is simple... The main table has a width of 80%, there are 2 tables inside of that table... the table on the left has a width of 180 and the table on the right also has a width on 80%. As you can see 180+80% is bigger than 80% so the text gets cut off under IE. The % is the percent of the available monitor the table will consume... having a table and a table inside of that table trying to consume the same amount of the monitor will always cause problems.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok, thanks. That makes sense. So...what should I do then?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Also I clicked on your link at the bottom of your post and I really liked the way your links fade out on rollover. Can you tell me how you accomplished that please?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Change the size of the internal table to 65%

To see what it looks like, save the attached as an html


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Working fine now. Thanks very much.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry for the late response... my hard drive died. To get the rollover effect download these 3 scripts:

http://webpages.charter.net/biller/drivel/ns_hover.js
http://webpages.charter.net/biller/drivel/link.js
http://webpages.charter.net/biller/drivel/jsfx_linkfader.js

And put this in the head section of your page:


```
<script type='text/javascript' src='ns_hover.js'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='link.js'></script>
<script type='text/javascript' src='jsfx_linkfader.js'></script>
```
Edit the scripts to get the desired colors... author information in ns_hover.js and jsfx_linkfader.js.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Great! Thanks, it's much appreciated. I'll give it a try.


----------

